# Hiro Sasaki reaches his 3000!!!



## chics

*¡¡¡¡Felicidades Señor Sasaki!!!!*

Aprovecho este foro para agradecerte todas tus aportaciones, comentarios y sobretodo cuestiones siempre tan interesantes...

Hace tiempo que nos vemos poco, en apariencia, jiji. Aunque crucemos menos palabras (no es que ya no necesite inglés) yo sigo teniendo la referencia de que tu firma es un hilo interesante, y los leo así en la sombra...

Es siempre un placer intercambiar puntos de vista entre lugares tan lejano y diferentes, aún me acuerdo de cuando preguntaste lo que era un "caganer", jaja, y las poesías tan bonitas que me enviaste. 

Muchas gracias. Thank you. Harigato.​


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Felicitaciones, Hiro, por los 3000!! *


----------



## aceituna

¡¡Enhorabuena por los 3000, Hiro!!

Besos,
Inés


----------



## krolaina

Felicidades Hiro!

4 chicas de un tirón...wow!.

Gracias por tus comentarios y por acercarnos a esa cultura hermosa.

Un abrazo fuerte. Enhorabuena!


----------



## zazap

Pues sí, felicitaciones, y tú sigue preguntando, que así tenemos que pensar un poco. zazap.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola Hiro

FELICIDADES​Abrazos y besos para ti....
nos seguimos viendo ​


----------



## Fernita

*HIRO:*
* ¡¡¡¡¡MUCHAS FELICITACIONES POR SUS 3000 POSTS QUE NOS HACEN PENSAR MUCHO Y AL MISMO APRENDEMOS CON USTED!!!!!!!!*

*CON MUCHO CARIÑO,*
*Fernita *​


----------



## jonquiliser

Hola Hiro, una gran *FELICITACIÓN* por esos 3.000 posts!


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Muchas felicidades!!!!

Saludos con afecto desde Miami
Soledad


----------



## ILT

¡Muchas felicidades Hiro por estos primeros 3,000 mensajes! Es un gusto leer esos hilos llenos de sabiduría y preguntas para quienes creemos dominar el español


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hiro sensei,

Me sumo a las felicitaciones por haber alcanzado este hito, que imagino será dejado atrás muy pronto. Y lo felicito también por poseer tan fiel hueste de admiradoras, .

Por sus aportes y los que vendrán,

Domo arigato.


----------



## loladamore

¡Muchas felicidades, Hiro!​ 
Efectivamente formulas unas preguntas buenísimas que a menudo es todo un reto contestarlas... 
Pero como me gustan las sudoku, me encanta intentar resolver los problemas que nos pones.

I wasn't sure whether to congratulate you in English or Spanish, seeing as you are a master of both, so I'll go for both. 

Congratulations!​ 
Lola ​


----------



## Luis Albornoz

Para Tio Hiro:

3000 tangos, candombes y milongas. Felicitaciones desde la Argentina para el Japón.


----------

